# Question for audio experts re: podcasting



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm starting a podcast and I'm having trouble figuring out my hardware/software.

My set up is that I have 2 mics plugged into my mixer which gets plugged into the Line In port on my MacBook Pro.

My question is how do I get Garageband to record each mic on separate tracks? I've read many tutorials for USB mics but all the methods I've tried still seems to record them on the same track. 

Here's a picture of my setup


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Very easy.... Just pan one mic left and the other right, then split them up in garage band!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Suggestion: try asking in the anything mac forum instead of the mac masters forum.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Jason H said:


> Very easy.... Just pan one mic left and the other right, then split them up in garage band!


Yep that's all you should have to do! Just make sure you are using a stereo cable and that you have the track in GarageBand set up for a stereo input.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Thanks everyone your advise helped a lot.


----------

